# How Much Paint for Trailer



## Big_Willy (Jan 21, 2011)

I was wondering approximately how much paint it would take to paint the average jon boat trailer.

Thanks
Willy


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 23, 2011)

I used less than a quart of rustolem glossy white paint.


----------



## Big_Willy (Jan 23, 2011)

Did you spray, roll, or brush? What would you recommend?

Thanks
Willy


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I went through 4 cans of Rustoleum sealer, and 4 cans of Rustoleum top coat paint.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 24, 2011)

Can't remember for sure, but I think abuot 4 cans of spray. It doesn't take much.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 24, 2011)

Big_Willy said:


> Did you spray, roll, or brush? What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks
> Willy


I used a brush.


----------



## Nussy (Jan 24, 2011)

I went through less than a quart of Rustoleum as well. I used a foam brush to apply it. Used Rustoleum primer as well(again less than a quart).


----------



## Big_Willy (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Guys. I picked up a quart of gray primer today. I didn't buy the paint because I'm not set on the color yet. If the primer looks ok, I'll probably leave it for a while.

Willy


----------



## Brine (Jan 24, 2011)

3/4 gallon of herculiner ~ 2 coats.


----------

